# AOC 24" LED VS SAMSUNG 24" LED Help



## landstad (Feb 9, 2015)

https://www.komplett.no/samsung-24-led-syncmaster-s24d390h/812181

                                                       VS

https://www.komplett.no/aoc-24-led-e2476vwm6/836137


Wich screen should i go for ?
gonna be used to play cs:go
Does the ms have anything to say ingame ?
Is a 24" screen optimal to play with ? or does it gonna be to large.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Depends on how far back you can sid from your desk.


----------



## landstad (Feb 9, 2015)

eidairaman1 said:


> Depends on how far back you can sid from your desk.


 
Key

samsung is 5ms, and the aoc is 1ms, would i notice the diffrence ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2015)

landstad said:


> Key
> 
> samsung is 5ms, and the aoc is 1ms, would i notice the diffrence ?



Not really. Youd notice if it was 1/5 vs 15-25.

The aocs from personal experience Have been cheaply made and would fail between 1-3 years of use. Id go samsung, acer, asus


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 9, 2015)

I would go for the Samsung, PLS is almost like IPS and the AOC looks to be a TN panel.  I have a S24D590 and its fantastic.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 9, 2015)

AOC is good value. Samsung is a better panel.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 9, 2015)

I kind of dislike Samsung... just like smell of tobacco... but it is obviously better... hands down.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 10, 2015)

Samsung. /end


My oldest Samsung TV is 8 years old and works like the day i brought it home. My other Samsung is going on 3 years old and it too looks and works as new.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Feb 10, 2015)

Antar du er norsk siden du linker til komplett norge. Samsungen har et PLS panel som er som et IPS panel, mens AOCen bruker TN panel (innsysvnkinel på 170/160 grader og 1 ms er omtrent alltid TN paneler, komplett har bommet på spesifikasjonene)

Samsungen er en bedre skerm som også er billigere, enkelt valg.

24" virker kasnsje stort til å starte med, men det er veldig godt å bruke, har selv en 30" og skulle ønske den var litt større her.

English:
Assuming you are Norwegian since you link to Komplett Norge. the Sasmung has a PLS panel that is as a IPS panel, while the AOC uses a TN panel (viewing angle 170/160 degrees and 1 ms are almost always TN panels)
The Sasmung is better and also cheaper, easy choice.
24" is not to big.


----------



## landstad (Feb 10, 2015)

Brusfantomet said:


> Antar du er norsk siden du linker til komplett norge. Samsungen har et PLS panel som er som et IPS panel, mens AOCen bruker TN panel (innsysvnkinel på 170/160 grader og 1 ms er omtrent alltid TN paneler, komplett har bommet på spesifikasjonene)
> 
> Samsungen er en bedre skerm som også er billigere, enkelt valg.
> 
> ...



Okei, takk


----------

